# Blue Green Algee



## Kev Rob (Mar 25, 2005)

i had an outbreak of blue green algee in a 30 g community tank. I moved all the fish, rinsed of all the live plants and put them in another 35 g. Hoping I could be on top of the problem there. The tank is well filtered, and I am on top of my regular water changes. 

While the water is clear, the blue green algee takes over my plants, and gravel, everything. I have been doing 10 % water changes every week. And sucking the blue green out. I have also been washing it off my plants in the sink, and putting the plants back. This is getting to be alot of work. 

On top of this, yesterday I cam home, and everyone of my platies (adults) were dead. I know blue green algee is toxic to fish. It seems the more I try to get rid of it, the more is just moves to another spot in the tank. What do I do to stop this?

It has not affected ANY of my other tanks.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had blue green algae before and it killed one of my glolight tetras and a couple of my otos and made the other otos sick, before I learned how to get rid of it. Blue green algae is actually a bacteria and it is harmful for fish. The easiest way to get rid of it, is to treat the tank with E.M. tablets. I used Erythromycin only once and have not had this stuff return. Prior to using it, I removed all the decor, scrubbed it, replaced all the plants with new ones, almost crashed my tank and the stubborn stuff came back with a vengeance. The E.M. tablets took care of it and they did not affect my fish at all. I had glolight tetras, otos and corys in the tank at the time. Once you see the algae come of the plants and decor, do a large water change and try to remove as much of the dead algae as possible, but it stops being harmful after the E.M. tabs killed it off. So if you don't get it all during the first water change the rest will get sucked into the filter, make sure you rinse that out in tank water during the next couple of water changes. 
I also heard that some people feed their fish a large meal then black out the tank for 3 or 4 days to kill the algae but I have not tried that method and I know the E.M. tablets will work.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Photosynthetic prokaryotes commonly called 'blue green algae

Here is a link that can help.
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/maintenance1/p/algaebluegreen.htm


----------



## Kev Rob (Mar 25, 2005)

They told me at the pet store that they aren't able to get the stuff needed to fix it over the border (I live in Canada).


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Email me, I could send you a pack.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

isn't blue green algae the same thing as cyanno algae in FW?thought i red somewhere it is, as cyanno algae has many different forms it can take.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, cyanobacteria are what we call blue-green algae, despite the fact they often look red.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fluorish Excel will kill it. Proven tests confirm it but Seachem isn't allowed to tell us why due to Government restrictions.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/thread2946.html


----------

